# please help !!!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It might help if you'd post the mp3 link in English here in the forum. I can't tell which thing is the mp3 link. I'm not going to click on a link I can't read, and get some kind of stupid virus from it.


----------



## al-mogas (Apr 20, 2009)

here's the link in English


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

heres the link :

2shared - download 0.mp3

or :


ttp://www.2shared.com/file/5444826/4de5f50e/0_online.html]2shared - download 0.mp3

and add the H at the beginning of the address URL above because of the the forum keeps posting it as clickable otherwise.


and view the pic for where to click when you get to that website ( btw its virus free according to NOD )
Look where the RED arrow points , it says CLICK HERE . 

Good luck on figuring out the name or which soundtrack that is from .


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry pal...not a clue on that one I'm afraid.

Is there a chance that it could be from a non-English language movie?


----------



## BILLY BOGART (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like spam...bunch of popups..did you get paid for those?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Kind of a red flag looking deal to me too.


----------



## BILLY BOGART (Apr 3, 2009)

And the real shame is we were all ready to "attempt" to help this person. Whenever I want to demonstrate something I'll put it on youtube. In other words put it on a site people sorta trust.


----------

